# 1.6 to 2.0 swap wiring



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Just need to ask a simple question. what part of the wiring harness do i need, when swaping a SR20DE engine i have the ecu harness out but do i need to remove the one that connects to the guage cluster or can i use the the harness from the GA cluster. and would it be possible to keep the GA cluster when swapping the SR20. I need a fast responce cause im in the middle of the swap. thanks in advance.

Rick


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

dude you are in for an adventure. you can use the ga cluster, but you must know what wires are what. I do not know it, but i would search around this forum and the sr20deforum and the se-r.net. hope this helps


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

well i know that i would need to rewire the harness if i want to keep the GA cluster but i was just asking if the GA cluster harness would bolt up to the SR ECU harness. because the SR ecu harness separates by another harness, when the harness moves up to the Interior. right by where the hvac panel is, so do i really need to remove the whole harness. that is my only question or would it be easier to just rewire the GA harness to fit the SR harness.


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

i really dont know Ill will be doing this here real soon. I know that it can be done.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The B13 instruments are the same regardless of the engine, so the gauge harness will work. I assume you have a B13 SR20, because the B14 is a lot more work.

Moved to B13

Lew


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

well no i dont have the B13 SR20, i have a B13 GA. SO your saying that the B13 instruments from the GA are the same as the B13 with an SR20 if so then that would be great. But im really looking for someone who has done the swap, that can answer the question for me, regardless im gonna go forward with the swap and ill figure out the wiring after. thanks for the info tho. :cheers:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> well no i dont have the B13 SR20, i have a B13 GA. SO your saying that the B13 instruments from the GA are the same as the B13 with an SR20 if so then that would be great. But im really looking for someone who has done the swap, that can answer the question for me, regardless im gonna go forward with the swap and ill figure out the wiring after. thanks for the info tho. :cheers:


What I meant was that I hope you are swapping a B13 SR20 engine into your B13 (which currently has a GA16).

I looked at the wiring diagrams in the B13 Factory Service Manual. They do not differentiate between engines.

There were three different instrument panels. Analog without tach, analog with tach, and electronic. The wiring is different for each.

Lew

Lew


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

yes i am swaping a b13 SR20 into a B13 GA, ok then so the wiring is the same but is the guage clusters are different. the guage cluster i am swapping is the GA electronic for the SR analog. Oh and the Cluster im swaping are a 94 GA for a 91 SR. ok then final, the harness from the 91 SR ECU will fit a 94 GA instruments harness? yes or no? cause you said that "They do not differentiate between engines." but then you said "There were three different instrument panels. Analog without tach, analog with tach, and electronic. The wiring is different for each." thanks for looking at the service manual.

Rick


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> yes i am swaping a b13 SR20 into a B13 GA, ok then so the wiring is the same but is the guage clusters are different. the guage cluster i am swapping is the GA electronic for the SR analog. Oh and the Cluster im swaping are a 94 GA for a 91 SR. ok then final, the harness from the 91 SR ECU will fit a 94 GA instruments harness? yes or no? cause you said that "They do not differentiate between engines." but then you said "There were three different instrument panels. Analog without tach, analog with tach, and electronic. The wiring is different for each." thanks for looking at the service manual.
> 
> Rick


i have helped my friend do this swap on a b13 and the only harness that has to be changed will be your engine harness and nothing else has to be touched...everything from the inside will work just fine once you replace your ecu but in order for your speedo to work im not sure if your ga16 speed sensor from the trans will work on the sr20 trans but if it doesnt then you will need a 1994 sr20 speed sensor..pm me if you need any more info on your swap and good luck!


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks for the info! but my guage cluster isnt driven by a spedo cable its electronically controlled. my guess would be that i need to get a GA cluster with a spedo cable. but thanks again for the info i will check tommorow and see whats up with the spedo cables and harness. and if i need some more info i will post another question. thanks again! :cheers: 

Rick


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> Thanks for the info! but my guage cluster isnt driven by a spedo cable its electronically controlled. my guess would be that i need to get a GA cluster with a spedo cable. but thanks again for the info i will check tommorow and see whats up with the spedo cables and harness. and if i need some more info i will post another question. thanks again! :cheers:
> 
> Rick


you dont have to change your cluster or re wire it just need a sr20 speed sensor thats from a 94 sentra which is electronic speedo that way its compatable with your sr20 trans you will be installing


----------

